# The spirituality of Morton Feldman's works



## Albert7

Very spiritual particularly in the later works of Morton Feldman as I continue on my all month listening rampage.

Triadic Memories scores well in this category.


----------



## Albert7

I am floored that I feel alone in sensing the spiritual nature of Feldman's works . It's going to be a solo journey this month I guess .


----------



## millionrainbows

Albert7 said:


> I am floored that I feel alone in sensing the spiritual nature of Feldman's works . It's going to be a solo journey this month I guess .


No, you are not alone. I sense this, especially in works such as "Rothko Chapel" and "Music for Stephan Wolpe."

It's a non-denominational, non-dogmatic kind of primal spirituality, which I get from a lot of art.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I agree. His spirituality is rooteded in selflessness, which is what attracts me to his music.


----------



## Albert7

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree. His spirituality is rooteded in selflessness, which is what attracts me to his music.


I really agree with you guys about that very much. It's rather self-effacing from his works starting around 1970 and onward. His earlier works are experiments leading up to that final phase of his career. Incredible journey just to see the composer articulate near silence in such a profound way.


----------



## Mandryka

Manxfeeder said:


> His spirituality is rooteded in selflessness.


I don't want to sound hostile, and maybe it's just my obtuseness, but I really don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mandryka said:


> I don't want to sound hostile, and maybe it's just my obtuseness, but I really don't understand what you mean.


What attracts his music to me in a spiritual way is how he doesn't assert himself. There is no self-pity, self-promotion, self-aggrandizement, or all the other self- things. That's what I mean by selflessness.


----------



## Mandryka

Manxfeeder said:


> What attracts his music to me in a spiritual way is how he doesn't assert himself. There is no self-pity, self-promotion, self-aggrandizement, or all the other self- things. That's what I mean by selflessness.


Yes. That sounds right.


----------



## Albert7

Finished up Feldman month 2 weeks ago and it was extremely personal. My heart was touched so much in various pieces. Lots of reverence.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Yes, it's extremely friendly and welcoming, and takes one to places one didn't know was inside his or her soul.


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes, it's extremely friendly and welcoming, and takes one to places one didn't know was inside his or her soul.


The experiences are such that I can't even begin to write how I felt last month. But maybe if I am asked.


----------



## millionrainbows

I think everyone would be shocked to know that Feldman had a dark side. According to pianist Marylin Nonken, he showed up for a lecture with two hookers and was inebriated. This was from an interview DVD on the Mode label, *Triadic Memories.*


----------



## Morimur

millionrainbows said:


> I think everyone would be shocked to know that Feldman had a dark side. According to pianist Marylin Nonken, he showed up for a lecture with two hookers and was inebriated. This was from an interview DVD on the Mode label, *Triadic Memories.*


Everyone has a 'dark side'. Some indulge it more than others.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> Everyone has a 'dark side'.


 That's true, so I'm making sure that we are not pretending that Morton Feldman doesn't, by only talking about how spiritual he is.


----------



## Albert7

millionrainbows said:


> That's true, so I'm making sure that we are not pretending that Morton Feldman doesn't, by only talking about how spiritual he is.


Indeed... but why can't spirituality be infused with dark elements. Looking at Liszt, a balance between lust and holy love is needed.

Feldman was a dude full of contradictions and I recognize that. He isn't a saint but his works reflect a higher concern beyond the worldly elements. As a Buddhist I see the dark and light sides combined together and not contradictory to one another.


----------



## Blake

I think to place ~spirituality~ into 'dark' and 'light' is really missing the point. You can go through some of the deepest, darkest holes through looking within... or rather, "spiritual practice."


----------



## AnotherSpin

Manxfeeder said:


> What attracts his music to me in a spiritual way is how he doesn't assert himself. There is no self-pity, self-promotion, self-aggrandizement, or all the other self- things. That's what I mean by selflessness.


 Very true. Ego-less, and this is rather unique at the market.


----------



## millionrainbows

Albert7 said:


> Indeed... but why can't spirituality be infused with dark elements. Looking at Liszt, a balance between lust and holy love is needed.
> 
> Feldman was a dude full of contradictions and I recognize that. He isn't a saint but his works reflect a higher concern beyond the worldly elements. As a Buddhist I see the dark and light sides combined together and not contradictory to one another.


Oh, okay. I like that. That's my kind of religion.


----------



## Albert7

millionrainbows said:


> Oh, okay. I like that. That's my kind of religion.


Indeed... traditional Western dichotomies I think are too limiting to encompass what Feldman was achieving in his works. In fact, there is pathos and humor in his epic intimacy.


----------

